# pre?



## blondlebanese (Oct 31, 2014)

I remember reading something about prebuds or preflowers, something like that.  what are they?  and when should I see them?


----------



## Iron Emmett (Oct 31, 2014)

With female preflowers you will see a little growth that looks like a Calla Lily, where  the branches meet the stalk, it should have two fine little hairs growing out of it.

with males you will see a little seed shaped growth thats all closed up with no hairs.

if you hit search here on the forum for sexing it shouldnt be to hard to find some pictures, i would upload some but im too lazy 

Your plant will start to show sex usually by about week 6-7, once your branches start to alternate you should be close.

Some strains take longer than others to show sex.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 31, 2014)

iron emmett said:


> with female preflowers you will see a little growth that looks like a calla lily, where  the branches meet the stalk, it should have two fine little hairs growing out of it.
> 
> With males you will see a little seed shaped growth thats all closed up with no hairs.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2014)

Go to google Image and type in "preflowers in cannabis" and you will get 2 dozen pages of pictures of male and ffemale preflowers. The purpose of the preflowers and why they are important to us is that they show the sex of the plants. They also show us when the plant is ffully sexually mature.


----------

